# Knit Baa Lamb Comfort Cuddle Blanket



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I really didn't intend designing any more of these comfort blankets but customer demand etc 

This blanket is knitted in Aran/worsted weight yarn. For the lamb I've used bouclé and Sirdar Snowflake double knit. There are two stitch design options for the blanket, one being a simple cable, I've included a step by step guide to help new cablers, the second option is a simple knit/purl. As always I've also included a step by step guide to help the knitter to assemble their blanket, full of photos and tips.

Available on: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/155631558/baa-lamb-comfort-cuddle-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-lamb-comfort-cuddle-blanket

£3.50/$5.50


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable! That yarn is perfect for the lambs and I really like the diagonal blanket pattern. Another hit!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you angel


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pat, once again you have out done your self. Another perfect pattern for the little ones to love the rest of their lives. Can not wait to start one. Perfect.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You are a true customer oriented designer, you want to give them what they want, and you did a marvelous job. Love it!!!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love them. Fabulous job as always


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This just is not fair!!! I just finished the bear buddy blanket and you come up with this fabulous little sheep!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat what great pleasure you give with all of your beautiful designs,this beautiful little Baa Lamb looks like sheer joy for any little one..Gorgeous Work.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my friend, just got my copy of this pattern and I am absolutely delighted with it and with all of the instructions that you have done. You are without a doubt the best when it comes to helping everyone understand your patterns and for us to be able to create such lovely things. As you know I use these for children in our refuges for abused children and also your animal patterns. This is a new area for my work and am finding that it is very rewarding also. You will just never know the joy and love that these children feel when they hold one of your special designs as they lay down to sleep at night. You bring peace and comfort to many many little ones dear! And, as always this one is another winner. I have never(?) in my 50+ years created anything with cables, but your instructions have challenged me to do them on this blankie! Thank you for all the hard work you put into creating your designs for us to enjoy.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous. Another to add to my list of to do's :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Another winning design :thumbup: The snowflake is so effective :thumbup: I can't decide which blanket pattern I prefer, they are both perfect :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone 

Yes Snowflake is so effective Alyson, makes for very cuddly critters 

Donnie, you give cabling a try, its very simple but very effective, you know where I am if you need any guidance


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my goodness just gotta have that although I jut ordered the one with the bear that I havntstarted yet but you know how it goes. Thanks Pat whats next!!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Soooo cute. Love all your patterns.


----------



## Lynda T (Nov 19, 2012)

Just love all of your patterns Pat, Bear no. 10 just been sold for Cancer Research........only 10 more orders to make x


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

you are incredible!! love them both!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

these are lovely nice for new baby or sick child


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Now I have another fave pattern of yours . Very time I think I have a fave , there you go designing another gem .
Beautiful and I love the two choice of blanket too x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lamby is so cute, Pat! Perfect yarn choice.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Well, my friend, just got my copy of this pattern and I am absolutely delighted with it and with all of the instructions that you have done. You are without a doubt the best when it comes to helping everyone understand your patterns and for us to be able to create such lovely things. As you know I use these for children in our refuges for abused children and also your animal patterns. This is a new area for my work and am finding that it is very rewarding also. You will just never know the joy and love that these children feel when they hold one of your special designs as they lay down to sleep at night. You bring peace and comfort to many many little ones dear! And, as always this one is another winner. I have never(?) in my 50+ years created anything with cables, but your instructions have challenged me to do them on this blankie! Thank you for all the hard work you put into creating your designs for us to enjoy.


DonnieK,
Pat's designs are wonderful and perfect for children, but you need to take some credit too. It sounds like you are doing very important work and making a difference. You are the one bringing peace and comfort by sharing your talent and truly knitting love in every stitch. Bless you!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Pat, I LOVE this lamb!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just gorgeous! The most adorable lamb I've seen yet, and I've knit quite a few for my GD. At 5+ years she may be a bit big for a cuddle blanket (?) but I plan to knit it anyway. Maybe one for _me! (No, I won't sleep with it, LOL!)

Actually I had just begun looking for a really nice lamb head to attach to a rag doll type body, in hopes of making a Sheep Princess of sorts. GD loves sheep, and loves princesses, so I want to combine the two. This will be perfect!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you everyone, makes the hard work so worthwhile to hear your kind words.

Nitchik you do make me laugh!!!

And Melissa, you are so right about Donnie, she does amazing work to give comfort to poorly children.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

They are adorable! But it looks like the yarn you used and suggested is discontinued.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So adorable Pat ! I bought it yesterday and can't wait to get started ! Thank you thank you thank you for all your wonderful designs !


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Have been wondering what pattern to use for a baby due end of Aug. This is the one.

Thanks so much.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Good heavens! I think you have a new e-book on your hands!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern, love both versions. Would love to make it for my Grand daughter but, I've gone over my budget this month & need to wait to get this pattern at a later date, I hope.

Gorgeous, absolutely charming.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it!!!XXx Little ones will love thesexx


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I will be getting this pattern as soon as I finish some WIP! Great job once again Gypsycream.....would never hesitate to buy any pattern you come up with..great designer, great directions and great support to your many customers. You are triple AAA!!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a winner! Of course, with bigger kiddos in my circle I'd like a pattern for the full lamb body. Are you working on that, too? I just love your designs.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bellarose said:


> They are adorable! But it looks like the yarn you used and suggested is discontinued.


Do you mean the Bouclé? Yarn Paradise still have it, I'll find a link if you are interested to purchase some.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> This is a winner! Of course, with bigger kiddos in my circle I'd like a pattern for the full lamb body. Are you working on that, too? I just love your designs.


I will do a full lamb, promise


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless you all, thank you for your kindness


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I come back after a week and here's another design - lovely little lamb


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gypsycream they are soooooooooooo adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I come back after a week and here's another design - lovely little lamb


Oops sorry Trish


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gypsycream they are soooooooooooo adorable. :thumbup:


Thank you angel


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

One day, when I have grandchildren, they will be the luckiest little things as I intend to make them all of your snuggly pets. They are so cute I did a little girly squeal! Must get normal non-softy voice back now.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

TeeneeBee said:


> One day, when I have grandchildren, they will be the luckiest little things as I intend to make them all of your snuggly pets. They are so cute I did a little girly squeal! Must get normal non-softy voice back now.


You did make me laugh!!! Thank you I needed that


----------



## annygranny (Jun 15, 2011)

Pat
I love all of them,I wish I had you as a neighbour.how do you keep coming up with fantastic designs.

annx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

annygranny said:


> Pat
> I love all of them,I wish I had you as a neighbour.how do you keep coming up with fantastic designs.
> 
> annx


Bless, Ann wouldn't that be lovely, we could knit, chat and drink tea


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Bless, Ann wouldn't that be lovely, we could knit, chat and drink tea


I'd like to visit, but might have to be searched at the door in case I can't resist liberating fluffy things and releasing them to my room.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol!! there are plenty of sample knits here for you to play with Teeneebee!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> lol!! there are plenty of sample knits here for you to play with Teeneebee!


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! Pat you did it again, so, so, cute. Can't wait to make for my grand daughter. Love it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Hajra  Have you bee away? Not seen you about lately. Hope all is well


----------



## Anna Nother nitwit (Jun 8, 2011)

These are just so TOTALLY ADORABLE!!! Can't wait to make one. I love sheep. You've outdone yourself again, Pat. Thank you!!! <3


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Anna


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my favorite cuddle blanket I've seen! 
Precious!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------

